# Big Spinner Baits



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I originally made big Spinner Baits for Musky and Pike. Found that in summer running these in the deep spots on the bottom can be productive for Bass. Tied up as crawdad seems to work for me. On these big ones I’ve had better luck with buck tail than rubber or silicone skirts. The bait on top left is poured in old Herters 1oz Striper Jig mold. The 3/4oz & 5/8oz are from do it mold. Color pattern is copied from Rebel #35 craw color that is favorite fish catcher in the old
Wee-R, before they improved it.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> I originally made big Spinner Baits for Musky and Pike. Found that in summer running these in the deep spots on the bottom can be productive for Bass. Tied up as crawdad seems to work for me. On these big ones I’ve had better luck with buck tail than rubber or silicone skirts. The bait on top left is poured in old Herters 1oz Striper Jig mold. The 3/4oz & 5/8oz are from do it mold. Color pattern is copied from Rebel #35 craw color that is favorite fish catcher in the old
> Wee-R, before they improved it.
> View attachment 372439


Those are beautiful! 

Have you ever tried making one that will allow you to run live-dead shad/ baitfish? Normally I do not fish bait and fish the fly as well as making buzz baits out of marabou. However, considering the rivers appear to be overflowing with shad I am not opposed considering how slow the fishing has been. I happened to find a castnet last week which cleaned up like new and I tried it out yesterday. Using a small beetle spin type spinner with two-inch shad rigged on a jighead through the nose, I caught numerous smallies, a 30" cat, 17" Wiper, etc. The spinner definitely gets more hits then drop shotting it or something else and I caught or fish than normal as well. The only problem is that it would sometimes spin on me because of a balance issue or foul due to the jighead. I would think a spinner with the weight built-in and a drop shot style hook if I want to hook it through the lips or a bait holder hook if I really want to skewer the thing would be ideal. An inline walleye type spinner rig with weight would likely work, just not nearly as snagless. 

thoughts?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We make up small jig spinners with June Bug blades, they are lighter than most blades and you can adjust them to spin a slow retrieve. We use these at the local state lakes for saugeye . 1/16 & 1/8 jig tipped with worm. Never used in Rivers. I do have some big inline spinners I’ve used in Canadian rivers with a perch for stinger. Sometimes just large white pork strip. Also have had some luck running 9” shad on them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

A guy named joe Murphy makes giant spinner baits 2-4 oz.


----------

